# Haunted Fireplace "rebuild"



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

This is my most recent quickie rebuild project. It's made of styrofoam and floral foam with Celluclay and DAS clay applied for the detail and simply rests against the brick. It only weighs about 6 lbs and the bottom "brick" is beveled to keep it against the real brick. I'm sorry I don't have a tutorial on this right now for you, but if you're interested, PM me and I'll try to send you some info. *TO BE USED FOR DECORATIVE PURPOSES ONLY. DO NOT USE WHILE FIREPLACE IS IN USE*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool! Those eyes would totally freak me out in person...lol


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. Is that just a facade that is over your normal fireplace, it almost looks flush in the picture?


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is awsome, Noew I have to make one, thanks alot.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Very cool, love all the faces.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job! I agree with D, those eyes are creepy!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Most Excellent!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very creepy! The eyes are awesome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great LB!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice Lauriebeast. I love the eye and vines.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

SO COOL, nice design...love the eyes


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice LB kinda creepy


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

fantastic! Terrific details....could look at that and still never see everything you have sculpted into it. Great job.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That is really great! makes me wish i had a fireplace.. But i can see doing something like this just around a door frame but probably wouldn't look as menacing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I could see a wall or paintings done like this.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome as always LB..
always wanted something like that.
maybe you should start a new thread you'll prob be getting a lot of pm's LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread merits a reboot because the fireplace façade Lauriebeast created is fabulous and is a must-see if you haven't seen it.

Take note of her warnings about using something like this when there's fire in your fireplace:jol:


----------



## ljr (Mar 20, 2015)

looks awesome!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Love the detail and the eyes look great!


----------



## Lambo (Aug 14, 2013)

Very good looking!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I really dig those eyes


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Monk


----------

